# CE GFX sales?



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Am I missing something here? Haven't been on the CE site lately but what is with all the sales of GFX chargers all of a sudden? They are the latest CE charger are they not or is there a new one coming out soon? It just seems like there are suddenly a LOT of GFX chargers for sale at pretty good prices.


----------



## Mayhem (May 5, 2002)

Seems EVERYTHING is for sale cheap lately. People are telling me they are preparing for LiPo charging and brushless racing and dont want to get stuck. I figure this will be the last season for a lot of this stuff, but I have been snapping up some good deals.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

*Gfx Lipo Upgrade Availible*

I have wondered about that also at first I thought maybe everyone was getting ready for Lipo batterys, however Competition Electronics has a Lipo Upgrade availible for the GFX Turbo 35 http://www.competitionelectronics.com/pages/turbo35gfx_update.html
I really like my GFX 35 and my CE power supply so I,ll be sending it end for the upgrade soon. I,m watching swap & sale for a good deal on a back up GFX


----------



## GMC24 (Jan 24, 2005)

so how much would the upgrade be ??


----------



## pmsimkins (Nov 4, 2004)

click the link


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

I am so happy they have done this upgrade. $50.00 alot bettter than buying another charger.


----------



## JSJ Racing (May 18, 2004)

*Found on the CE site*

LIPO UPDATE FOR THE TURBO 35, TURBO 35BL, TURBO35BL STEALTH

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


TURBO 35 LIPO UPDATE COMING SOON-

Check back soon for availability. Your T35 unit will be upgradable to charge and discharge Lipo batteries while still retaining the Nimh/Nicd operation.

-Estimated release date is 10-07. 

-Units must be sent back to our facility for the update.

-Estimated cost for the update is $50.00 plus shipping.


That is good new also. I will be sending both of my chargers in soon. Gfx and Stealth.


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

JSJ Racing said:


> LIPO UPDATE FOR THE TURBO 35, TURBO 35BL, TURBO35BL STEALTH
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



This is Straight from the website

GFX LIPO UPDATE NOW AVAILABLE-

The Turbo 35 GFX has been updated to include Lipo battery charging and discharging while still retaining the Nimh/Nicd operation.

-The program update is available for all GFX units as an upgrade. The unit must be sent back to our facility for reprogramming. 

-Cost for the update is $50.00 plus shipping. We prefer to call you when it is done for payment. Visa/Matercard accepted.

-Units will also be tested for calibration and operation.

-A seven page addendum to the operating manual is included, please read it carefully before using the unit. You may also download it on tab below.

-Turn around time is approximately one week.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

When I contacted them they said only the GFX would be upgraded. Now I don't have to take a bath to sell my turbo35BL.However I just bought a lipo battery charger.I'll be sending mine back in october- they should be getting a ton of chargers back for the upgrade.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Will a new one come with the upgrade?
Don


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Don......that would probably be a given. Can't see them selling a new GFX and then the customer having to send it BACK for the upgrade. :lol:

I was thinking about a new Checkpoint charger but I _may_ just have to try and get in on one of these sales. Still wonder why everybody would be getting rid of the chargers however?


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

I just bought a gfx with1.50 software for $150.00 bucks 2 weeks ago now we have 2 of them going to send the older one in and have it updated,alot of people getting out ,no place to race and to expensive to travel Ihave been in it 21 years with my son and its all about $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ unfortunately.


----------



## JasonAB25 (Dec 19, 2002)

IMO they were selling cheap because the LIPO upgrade was behind the time frame that most guys were looking at for the upcoming indoor season. Lipo's are pretty common in my area for the DO racers. I personally sold one of my GFX's and bought the Checkpoint charger and so far I really like it. Very easy to navigate and much smaller to transport. Just my two cents.

Jason


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

When can we send them in? I am glad that there is a update for the GFX, I didn't want to have to buy a new charger.


----------

